# How expensive is it at ARGC if you egg share?



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi there.


After 2 failed icsi and one failed nat fet i am in the process of wanting to change clinics.  I am interested in The LIster and ARGC, but know the ARGC produce fantastic results.  But i also know that they are very expensive, but i was wandering how much cheaper they are if you egg share?  Has anyone done this at ARGC and if so could you please tell me how much your treatment was?  Many thanks xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

Ive not heard of es bein at that clinic


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

Ive not heard of es bein at that clinic


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

wishing4miracle


Thanks for replying, i am pretty sure that i called them and they said they did it? long time ago now.  I will ask around. xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ya
I can recommend the Lister hun.

As for the ARGC they dont do egg share or donor cycles there... However if you have a recipient they might consider treatment with both of you. But you are charged for drugs and bloods. 

I would stick with the Lister for egg share
Natalie xxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Skybreeze!


Thank you, i dont know why i thought they did it  .  Mind you i have heard good things about The Lister. xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

Lister is a really good clinic and wel be doing our 4th es cycyle there in march/april time


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

Pru~are you an egg sharer or just doin normal tx?


----------



## prudunce (Jun 1, 2010)

norm tx! well i hope norm??im 38-39 this yr and had x2 failed goes at ivf now!!! 

Ive heard its good 4 older ladies!!!??as they do more tests,just hope it doesnt take us over our budget!x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

Id go to these threads lovey as this is an egg sharin board.hopes you find more answers on there  gl
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=210.0


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Prudence/everyone,
Just wanted to join this thread. We are under Dr Thum at the Lister for extra testing which we have just finished (including immunes etc & a hysteroscopy). We'll be meeting him late Feb when all the results are back. The Lister/Dr Thum seemed to be one of the best for extra testing (according to all the reading I have done on FF which is loads!). I have been impressed with the fertility clinic there so far & if necessary, would like to do DE IVF there this summer ( we will be finding our own donor as at 48 I am too old to go on their waiting list).

Good luck with your decisions


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Helen

Thank you, its good to hear all the positive stories about The Lister, i have to say i feel quite positive about going there.  Now all i have to do is hope and pray they will have me and that i am able to do egg share. xx


----------



## Holly JT (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi,

I'm invstigating Egg Sharing for the first time as we are running out of funds. I'm transering from Oxford Fertility to Lister. If you call them they have an open evening for peolple interested in Egg Sharing, we are going in Feb then hoping to get my hubbys Sperm transported down and notes. We do however have to pay for ICSI.

I'm 29 but really want to get my daughter ( 4th attempt on frozen) a brother or Sister and really hope it works on both sides for the other couple and us.

xxxxxxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Holly


What date in Feb?  Yer money is always a tough one!  We are lucky that we had nhs funding for all our treatmetent so far, but unfortunalty it has not worked   .  We have had quite a break from things and have decided to concentrate on finally finishing doing up our house.  But my dh and i realise that we can not leave it indefornatly and at some point we are going to have to revisit  it!  Feel a little nervious about changing clinics and re starting treatment, feel like i want to go back 7 months and enjoy the time off treatment that we have had!!


----------



## Holly JT (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Sweet,

I know what you mean hun, My DH and I have been at OFU since 2004 and we got our miracle DD in 2007 on our 4th attempt so OFU is all we know and changing clinics is a massive decision but we have now moved down south so Lister is only a hour on the train and I'm thinking that I will make a day out of it every time I go for Scan etc... Postive way of looking at things!!. So I have phoned round and Lister seems to be the one for us and my nurse who saw me at OFU use to work at the Lister and she said the ladies in the Egg Sharinf dept are lovely but what she did say is its a busy clinic so you dont see the same nurse,doctor every time but we didnt really  get that at OFU anyway. 

I have just had a M/C from using up our frozen em and we both said thats the last time etc.. but because I got that Postive its just made me more determined to fight on and get our DD a sibling but its so expensive so this is a good way of and for us the only way really we can afford it. 

I know we have just brought a house too which needed lots doing to it so we are now giving it a  break, we are having  a family holiday and doing a bit more to the house as it puts so much pressure on both of you but like you said we can't leave it forever. The reason I'm staring investigating going through Egg Sharing is that it all takes time, we have to transfer notes and sperm and than get an appointment and after that get all my checks done for hopefully being approved so I'm doing that now so when we are ready to do it again everything is in place. The open evening is 7th Feb so will get the load down and more understanding of Egg Sharing. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hilly JT


I spoke to my dh yesterday and was quite suprised taht he was up for going to the open evening, thought he would have wanted to leave it for longer.


Sorry to hear about your miscarrage, i know its not nice as i have had one to.


Good luck with the new house. xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Holly JT

Were you at The Lister open eveing Monday just gone?  I was there, thanks for telling me about it it was good. xx


----------

